# Velodyne Thoughts



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone had the opportunity to test the DD-12 or know of any trustworthy reviews? I know this sub has been on the market for quite some time. Pros/cons? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

AVS has a thread where Craigsub has done many testings of subs. While the DD-12 was not there, the DD-18 was. This may help you make a decision on what to buy, but then again it may not


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a good sub. Very tight flat bass. However not a bottom crawler like some alternatives.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i'm sure it will be a very good music subwoofer.

pros are the onboard EQ and servo control to keep THD low.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

How would the D-12 compare to the SPL1200R in terms of output and depth? Does the servo function of the DD-12 limit the output comparatively to the SPL1200R? The specifications are otherwise essentially identical, save for the amp.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

the DD12 can go deeper in frequency. 15hz IIRC, and 20hz for the SPL-R's.


----------



## rodH (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about these subs as well, I am considering the DD12 or SPL1200r


----------

